# 2013 Best Finds Year in Review



## coldwater diver (Jan 3, 2014)

[h1] [/h1]                This thread is for everyone to post your best finds for the past year. I had a particularly good one with all firsts for me. The only one I did not find was the Steven Jewetts I bought that at the National Show in July. My 1st CA Richards in Green, a Vertical Greelys, an iron pontil Udolpho Wolfes, a Chinese rice wine ceramic jug, a New Granite Glass Flag flask(common, figured I would throw it in)  a I Brownell soda, and last a GW Merchant. (Hey I cant seem to figure out how to post more pictures after the first post, I was hoping someone can enlighten me). Happy New Year and if any one would like to post their 2013 best please do. Kevin


----------



## coldwater diver (Jan 3, 2014)

I initially put this in the Milk bottle area( sorry Milk collectors). Time to shovel snow and get to work.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 3, 2014)

Gorgeous picture and great finds Kevin. I also had a great year. Here is one thing that made me happy. Good luck in 2014.


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 3, 2014)

Yeah...if only they were common (on the New Granite Glass flag flask).  If they were common then I could actually afford one that wasn't cracked.  What is the story behind that one?


----------



## Bottleworm (Jan 3, 2014)

I just started digging this year as I scouted out about 5 dumps and I know of at least 5 more around my town and in the country around my town. I did manage to find some sodas and some meds. I did find an unlisted milk bottle from my hometown I mean how much better can it get!?!?! This new year I am hoping to dig some privies and really hit the dumps![attachment=Milk2.jpg]


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 3, 2014)

coldwater diver said:
			
		

> [h1] [/h1]                This thread is for everyone to post your best finds for the past year. I had a particularly good one with all firsts for me. The only one I did not find was the Steven Jewetts I bought that at the National Show in July. My 1st CA Richards in Green, a Vertical Greelys, an iron pontil Udolpho Wolfes, a Chinese rice wine ceramic jug, a New Granite Glass Flag flask(common, figured I would throw it in)  a I Brownell soda, and last a GW Merchant. (Hey I cant seem to figure out how to post more pictures after the first post, I was hoping someone can enlighten me). Happy New Year and if any one would like to post their 2013 best please do. Kevin


Geez, your killing it, those are some great finds!!  Wonder what 2014 will bring??


----------



## goodman1966 (Jan 3, 2014)

I got my first pontil. Dr Hooflands German bitters .  There is a picture in the best of the best photos if anybody cares to look!


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Jan 3, 2014)

Answer, I hope, to your picture posting problem is that you need to click on the "(Open Full Version)" which should open the upload link. Fortunately, if you are like me and go blablabla and forget to click it on, it will save your blablabla and still allow you to post another pic after the fact. HTH. BTW, GREAT finds for the year! I had some really nice favorites that weren't especially rare as last years top finds, but since I stuck close to home I figure the local stuff was pretty special. I esp. like the sodas I dug in the last month of December, putting icing on the icing on my cake! I really was expecting my season was over around the first week of December, but my dogged persistence paid off. Here is a group shot of my sodas with the rarest from left to right. First one currently unique, ditto for the next one, third one reportedly has a twin somewhere dug 30+ years ago & only known other one, and last two duplicates are not rare but uncommon and were my first. I also dug a third one on the very last day of the year along with a Cocoaine and a Hooflands Bitters, which rank in the top ten for my favorite non-local bottles dug this year. I just discovered we can add up to 3 pictures per post, so I just added a favorite pontiled E Easterly from St. Louis in almost a light teal color, and my Hoofland's Bitters I just dug 3 days ago. Also a favorite non-bottle was my US civil war buckle dug last January, from my first dig of 2013 and a pre civil war period potlid jar & lid for Purified Charcoal Toothpaste by E Roussel from X Bazin in minty condition, & likely my biggest $ item. Jack


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Jan 3, 2014)

goodman1966 said:
			
		

> I got my first pontil. Dr Hooflands German bitters . There is a picture in the best of the best photos if anybody cares to look!


That's funny! I was just posting a pic of MINE while you were finishing the post of YOURS! Mine came from a pontil era hole but missed the rod by a minute or two, but just as crude as any pontiled I have seen. For a first pontiled bottle, that is remarkable, to say the least! Only took me 50 years to dig my first Hoofland's! HA! Jack


----------



## Rufus (Jan 3, 2014)

*My best find of 2013*

Deep for a Tucson Privy; 13 feet and this one pops out. Only one known:J.M. Wilkins Grocer Tucson A.T.


----------



## Oldmill (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: My best find of 2013*

I like the green Richards don't see one in that color often. Also would it be possible to get a closer photo of the bottle to the far left thanks


----------



## coldwater diver (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: My best find of 2013*

Oldmill Ive always wanted to fin a C.A.Richards as I have found many shards in amber I was shocked to finally find one in Green. I assume you wanted a look at the barrel, the shard is a great color. It seems I always find the shard first then the whole bottle some times it takes years sometimes not so long.


----------



## Bottleworm (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: My best find of 2013*

WOW! Two great bottles and an amazing shard! I can only dream of digging glass that old around here! I will just have to stick to buying it!


----------



## JohnDeereMoxie (Jan 3, 2014)

[attachment=photo 1.JPG] [attachment=photo 2(1).JPG] [attachment=photo(4).JPG]My whole Westport Milk Bottle collection. My first bottle was purchased on eBay in April of 2013 and after a diligent search and a few strokes of luck from eBay I amassed a collection of 14 bottles so far.  The three pictures are just a few of my favorites. The RW Tripp in the middle was my first find. The Bojuma Farm is probably one of the rarest bottles from MA and I got an awesome deal on it but need to find another for a gift...The EW Blossom is 1906 and my favorite pint in the collection. Let's hope the luck continues into 2014...


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 3, 2014)

Easy for me to pick my best finds as they are my only finds.  Only dug two days in 2013, plan to do more this year.  By the way those are some killer bottles you found.  All by diving?


----------



## coldwater diver (Jan 3, 2014)

BlobBOTTle Bob, that is a great looking bottle, it looks to be in great condition as well. I hope 2014 is good to you. Cannibal thanks for the help on posting.           NHPharm the story of the Flag flask is one that is close to my home in southern maine, I took a close friend of mine diving for the first time about 4 years ago, his name was Mark and it was the first time he and I went together. We were in this site for no more than 3-4 minutes as I had just found the bottom of a Flag flask. I shot out of the water amazed at what I had found, I spent the rest of my time trying to locate the other half, no such luck. My friend sadly passed away 2years ago, I think about him often and feel he is in some ways watching out for me, possibly helping me find treasures. Its been 2 years since I dove this site and just before things iced up I went back just to check to see if the bottom had changed any since then. I found nothing new in most of the dive until I came upon an area I was digging last time I was there. Some time in the last few years the currents and flooding did some more digging and truth be told it must have rolled out of the side as it was just lying on the bottom. Thank you Mark.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 3, 2014)

It was a lean year for digging. The bottle that I like the most is this whittled green tall boy blob. Chas Joly. Philadelphia.It has a cool look to it.


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jan 3, 2014)

Here's my best for 2013. We dug 2 of these Wakelee's Camellines in one of the three TOC privies that we dug last year.  ~Mike


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 4, 2014)

wahoo!  You sure had a good year Kevin.  Way to go on finding that flag... I remember the original post when you found the base... might have even seen that at Heckler's too I think.  I've posted my best finds on here when I dug them last winter, I did very little digging this year...  not a year to write home about, or post much about either... That USA Hos Dept. aint to shabby either Steve!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 4, 2014)

I found this watertown n.y. bitters on ebay , it was in mass. - its the only one know to date from my city.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jan 4, 2014)

*photos from our best dig of 2013*


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jan 4, 2014)

nice old stoneliner with a run off built right in .....  37 colored sodas  some rare locals mixed in


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Jan 4, 2014)

Buzz, that's just insane or obscene, can't decide which! I drool every time I THINK about digging a hole like that! Stuff dreams are made of! Good going. Can't help wondering how many holes like that each day are getting dozed by heavy equipment on construction sites........which keeps me on the constant hunt/prowl. We are all historic glass heroes! Every one of us who dares to stick a shovel in the ground in hopes of saving the life of an unseen glass object! Someday after we are long gone, history may have a special chapter for folks like us.  Jack


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 4, 2014)

buzzkutt033 said:
			
		

> *photos from our best dig of 2013*


Whoa, nice soda hole.


----------



## zecritr (Jan 4, 2014)

Sweet Nice and VERY NICE


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jan 5, 2014)

some hard to get local stuff in this dig.we dig a lot of holes in a year.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jan 5, 2014)

so even a blind squirrel finds a nut now and then. if this hole would have been just 10 years older thiswould have been an epic dig...


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Jan 5, 2014)

That's EPIC in capital letters in MY book! Love the olive colored Lyon's Powder.....vey nice, all of it! Jack


----------



## rvcdigger (Jan 6, 2014)

i only dug 38 1/2 privys last year. []


----------



## Xaquin (Jan 6, 2014)

Well, certainly not incredible by any means, but I said this year I'd like to find a Coca Cola bottle from my home town (LaPlata, Maryland) Ended up with a bit more than one =)


----------



## splante (Jan 6, 2014)

[attachment=dghall1.jpg] for non purchased found bottle I would have to go with this DG Hall squat soda bottle I retrived from the local river   and my dog wjo Iam traing to scout for bottles in the kayak (sorry unrelated to post)  sorry screwed up with the dog pics still getting use to this new format my bad[attachment=spooky.jpg]


----------



## midway49 (Jan 7, 2014)

This is by far the best of my 2013!   SO Digger and I got this from a 1860's-70's privy.  "E. Dexter Loveridge/  Wahoo Bitters".   It's yellow-green.  Has tiny, tiny potstone, but no chips, cracks or dings.


----------



## ACLbottles (Jan 7, 2014)

[attachment=IMG_1070.JPG] [attachment=IMG_1065.JPG] Nice bottles, everyone. I didn't get a many great bottles in 2013, but this was my best. It's a hutch from Stoneham, Massachusetts boldly embossed ORANGE. This is currently the only hutch known embossed orange, previously unlisted on hutchbook.


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Jan 7, 2014)

midway49 said:
			
		

> This is by far the best of my 2013!   SO Digger and I got this from a 1860's-70's privy.  "E. Dexter Loveridge/  Wahoo Bitters".   It's yellow-green.  Has tiny, tiny potstone, but no chips, cracks or dings.


GAD! Now that's what I call a NICE bottle and COLOR! YIKKKES! BEEE-U-T-FULL! Thanks for the pics! Jack


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 7, 2014)

midway49 said:
			
		

> This is by far the best of my 2013!   SO Digger and I got this from a 1860's-70's privy.  "E. Dexter Loveridge/  Wahoo Bitters".   It's yellow-green.  Has tiny, tiny potstone, but no chips, cracks or dings.


Fantastic find!!


----------



## Potlidboy (Jan 8, 2014)

Happy New Year to all. Here's my best find of last year....fading from a cranberry red to ripe persimmon.  Love the burst top! A lovely oil lamp...  The best of luck in the new year.


----------



## coldwater diver (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi Mike Happy New Year, I love that lamp. Most lamps I have found are usually clear glass and plain and practical. It is as you describe "lovely".


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 8, 2014)

Three of many favorite finds this year: The mystery foundationBaltimore tenpin (was a gift)first eagle button


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 9, 2014)

Should have said last year, here's three more: Unknown can from ghost town? Bryansville, PAPierce's I dugPap's picnic flask


----------



## twowheelfan (Jan 9, 2014)

Rufus! Tucson AZ? that's super cool. I lived in Tucson for a year or so several years ago. my parents are still out there near Marana. what part of Tuscan? I would love to hear a digging story from there. what is your experience with privies in that area? only in old town? construction sites? near the University? what are they like? full of stones? are they wood liners? or stone? brick?


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 9, 2014)

Best stoneware dig:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Killer Coke/Hires hybrid:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 1/4 ounce Block & Kuhl bottle, smallest local known


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 9, 2014)

Wow, It's hard to compete with a bunch of these finds... I had to make a real hard decision on this one since most of my bottle digging has been done this year! []. I had to choose three out of the lot x.x . My #1 : Nothin' beats a big pair of jugs! .  Never forget that crazy cellar hole my cousin (Glassgopher721) and I found!

 #2 : My first Hutch. All the more neat because I had just seen a post from E-package showing off his collection of NJ hutches, and then I found one myself! 

 #3 : My First Big case gin. Found among a ton of rocks after finding several broken ones in the same area x.x

 Looking forward to this year and all of the crazy adventures that come with it =) Best of luck to you all this year!


----------



## Sand_pontil (Jan 10, 2014)

I got out twice last year so don't have anything to show. Starting to post other bottles I've found in the past though since I never got around to it.


----------



## FitSandTic (Jan 10, 2014)

Great finds!


----------



## coldwater diver (Jan 11, 2014)

My absolute best find ever. (I was asked to post a close up).


----------



## sandchip (Jan 12, 2014)

Extraordinary!


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 18, 2014)

Another best find from 2013 was this 1768 bible, its in rough shape but I found it laying in the dirt long after the end of an estate sale when I went back with my truck to pick up some big stuff I'd bought.


----------



## UncleBruce (Jan 20, 2014)

Closed out the 2013 collecting season with this specimen.
"J. ANDREWS // 1713 CHERRY ST // WEISS BEER // PHILADA"
Nice form about 8" tall. Great color. Smooth base.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 21, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jan 21, 2014)

It was a good year for me!  Lots of digging, and plenty of good buys too.  Some of the "bests" were: Best new RI bottles, a Parker's Vegetable Bitters Cranston, RI
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also a Pierce & Co. Indian Liniment Providence
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't forget this one!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Best dug bottle:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 From the best dig of the year!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Best new local, a rare Watts & Watts Narragansett Pier, RI


----------



## sandchip (Jan 21, 2014)

Great stuff!


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 21, 2014)

Bunch of good stuff coming out of the ground.  Love seeing it all.


----------



## riverdiver (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi Kevin,Great thread, I wish I could contribute on your level for glass, but I cannot. I landed on a new site that yielded many early civil war era silver coins and civil/rev war artifacts and one decent bottle, a Bonney Barrel Ink.Photo #1 the Ink.Photo#2 A Rev War Bayonet, pipe and shardsPhoto#3 A Civil War Union Army Token with crossed cutlasses over an anchor, the obverse reads, the Union army shall and must be preserved.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 2, 2014)

Great finds, Matt.  That ink is killer, and I like the glaze on that pipe, too.


----------

